

7 Things You Can Do to Become a Better Developer - codecondo
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/alex-ivanovs/7-things-you-can-do-to-be_b_5835150.html

======
malux85
Port a program / library from one language to another. It's great fun. Make
sure you know one language well, and the other not so well.

I'm having fun at the moment porting Flash and Javascript games to Objective C
(sometimes using the Cocos2D framework, sometimes not)

Porting is great because sometimes it's mindless grunt work (just map
functionX to function Y) and sometimes there's more important considerations.
If I'm feeling lazy or tired I'll stub out the hardest stuff and come back to
it later when I'm more alert.

Good fun!

------
dizzy3gg
this should read "7 things you can do to become a better person" from my point
of view it doesn't really apply to development.

~~~
kelukelugames
1 through 3 is: travel, read books, and write books. This is not helpful to a
developer.

Plus, the number 7 should not be in the title.

------
royvagner
Surprised to see that gaming is not on there. Studies have found that gamers
have an enlarged cingulate gyrus in the brain. This structure has been linked
with impulse suppression, so this should help us resist the impulse to do
things the wrong way!

